# Buffalo meat?



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So I was reading that you should feed a meal of an exotic or out of the norm food every 10 days to keep up on the variety so today at the store I bought a package of buffalo meat but now I'm wondering a) is it ok to give and b)would that be considered a exotic? (obviously she has never had it before)

TIA
Casey


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

TOTW has buffalo... im not sure if thats what your looking for or not


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> TOTW has buffalo... im not sure if thats what your looking for or not


Thanks, if it's an ingredient in a dog food then I'm sure it must be ok!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes it's okay. I fed buffalo, the dogs LOVED it!! Start with small amounts and work up. My dogs had runny poops the first day with buffalo, but where fine after that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My dogs eat TOTW, I alternate between the 4 formulas: Bison, Salmon, Lamb and Duck.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

RAW buffalo is great....I am sure the experienced RAW feeders can tell you more but be sure to have some bone with because it is a MM.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I feed my dog the TOTW buffalo and other recipes that they offer. I also feed raw in the evenings some times I get buffalo and deer meat. He loves it!!! I think it is sweetier than beef. I say give it a try.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I feed TOTW also. My dog love's the stuff. I also alternate between the various formulas available. He seems to like the buffalo the best !


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the OP meant raw meat not kibble?


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I think the OP meant raw meat not kibble?


I'm sure he did, but geez, have you seen the price of Buffalo meat at the meat counter ??? A lil outta my price range ... :shocked:
I'm doin good to feed DJ buffalo kibble and if I ever did feed him raw buffalo I doubt that he'd wanna eat anything else ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Buffalo is fine.  Never fed it because the price would be outrageous to get it shipped to PA. I don't know why you would really "need" to feed an exotic meat every 10 days. Doesn't really make any sense to me.

I do try to maintain 5 different proteins. Right now they have duck, turkey, chicken, beef, pork, lamb and fish (canned jack mackerel, sardines, or raw tilapia). The lamb is almost gone but in the spring I'll be able to get more lamb and goat. Hopefully will be able to get some venison since hunting is right around the corner.


----------

